# secondary throttle for my nce



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What is a good secondary throttle that you guys would recommend to go along side my powercab? I recently purchased another loco so now me and my son could run together.

Hes only 5 but he does ok with the powercab. I do not think i would want to get another powercab maybe just a simpler version. I know nce makes a few different throttles and to be honest i dont really know the difference between them.

Thanks guys


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

all of the Cab 04 are great for kids they have a large knob and are easy to handle

http://www.ncedcc.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=12&Itemid=1

the above link is all the NCE Throttle's


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im glad you asked this Joe, I was going to ask the same thing. I was looking at the Cab04, but dont know the difference between the P and the E version, so was going to ask.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Simply put the P version (potentiometer) version is like a normal dial, A E version (encoder) reacts to how fast you turn the knob. A quick twist to the right and the loco gets going the faster you turn the faster it throttles up.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

so the P version for kids then :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

YES most definately!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I got the cab 04 PR for when my daughter comes over or i would have a broken cable  

Just saying the radio is nice if you can afford it  Eats Battery's but nice

I see the RB02 went up in price i paid 99.99 for mine!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, i was leaning towards the nce cab 04 throttle. Anyone recommend a good place to order from besides modeltrainstuff.com? Ive ordered from this many times and have nothing but great things to say about them, i guess i will keep ordering from them.

Excuse my dumbness but the cab 04 has to be tethered just like my powercab correct?? It seems like it doesnt need a cable? If this is true I would like to have a wireless throttle since my layout is somewhat in the shape of a E.

I also want a few more power sources to plug my powercab into, move around the layout, do i need to buy the pcp p114 or utp panel to do this??

And, im guessing i can wire in as many utp panels as i wish? basically i would want to move around the layout if i wish, so how does this work? if i unplug my powercab, and move over to a different utp panel wouldnt my loco that i was controlling shut off then it i would have to restart it once i plug it into another utp panel?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe I got my Pro Cab from Caboose Hobbies because they had the best price at the time, but I also order from Modeltrainstuff and have no problems with them.
The Cab04 comes in a tethered model and a radio model. As for the extra power sources, the way I understand it is you need more utp panels and daisy chain them to the original utp. Im trying to find the pdf file that shows how to do this, will post it when or if I find it. Im planning on adding more too even tho I have the radio model.

Edit I found one of the PDFs I was looking for. You have to scroll way down to page 91 to see how they wired the utps and the cab04s

http://www.ncedcc.com/pdf/Sysman07.pdf


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> Thanks guys, i was leaning towards the nce cab 04 throttle. Anyone recommend a good place to order from besides modeltrainstuff.com? Ive ordered from this many times and have nothing but great things to say about them, i guess i will keep ordering from them.
> 
> Excuse my dumbness but the cab 04 has to be tethered just like my powercab correct?? It seems like it doesnt need a cable? If this is true I would like to have a wireless throttle since my layout is somewhat in the shape of a E.
> 
> ...



Your Powercab throttle needs to stay plugged in since it is the Command station! You can go wireless with the PR but you need the receiver no the cab 04 you can move around with as much as you want as long as the Command Station is plugged in


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Makes sense guys
So most ppl with nce powercab would probably fire up their diesel's then go mobile with a few cab 04 throttles to achieve greater flexibility??

This whole time I've been trying to reach around my 18x18 layout with my tethered powercab haha lmao, silly me. I am a cheapo so...
My tethered powercab was working for awhile but the layout keeps growing outward forcing me to have the tethered cable stretched to the max.. 

Ok i will now dedicate a spot for a command type position for my powercab and purchase a cab 04 or two...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have a NCE system but I thought a second throttle would be great
to have and I bought one last month. The plan is to get the wife a little bit
more involved. Layout is not built yet but I think she thinks it will be cool to
have her own throttle. Hands on is better than watching. Just curious, about
what a second NCE radio throttle costs. I guess you need a reciever if you
don't already have one. Not sure how the NCE radio reciever works.


----------

